# Results of the Ideal Male Physique poll.



## Mike Tuvre USA (Oct 25, 2006)

Initially, 100 females surveyed, but the result keep coming in from around the world.  This poll is from a major on line publication I don't need to mention.

These guys are pretty lean now (except Walhberg who looks kind of fat now).  Obviously, if you're a serious bodybuilder, you don't give a $hit what females think, but this is interesting to me. 

1. Brad Pitt. 
2. Matthew McConaughey. 
3. David Beckham. 
4. Mark Walhberg.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2006)

a) who conducted this study?  where is the reference?

b) who cares?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2006)

You care P! You CARE!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 25, 2006)

It's got little to do with their body. It's all about charisma.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=71706


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Scrawny hollywood stars. Imagine that!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2006)

That's why I laugh when I see posts saying "I'm getting big so I can get more women"



It's true, most women don't like the big muscular look unless they are into lifting themselves.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes Jodi you are definitly right. I have talked to plenty of women who would back that 100%.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 25, 2006)

Wahlberg used to be ripped, but he seems to have put on a fair bit of weight after seeing him in 'the departed'.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

He is the only one who might actually try and put a little mass on.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeh true, it was hard to tell whether he had bulked up or he had just gotten a bit fat, out of the four though I would say he definatly has the best physique.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 25, 2006)

please. i'll give these women something to look at it. 

the simple fact that these guys are rich, succesful and on TV all the time is the reason why they were picked. IMO there are much better looking physiques out there other than Matthew McConau_*ghey*_


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 25, 2006)

Used to be in shape.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> IMO there are much better looking physiques out there other than Matthew McConau_*ghey*_


To you and me yes but not to the average women.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> IMO there are much better looking physiques out there other than Matthew McConau_*ghey*_


Not with his face, money and fame son


----------

